# Need Ideas for engagement photo session



## kelli_anne (May 20, 2010)

I have an engagement photo session next Thursday. It is going to be outside, we are planning on meeting at a park that has a large river that runs through it and some lakes, the also want to go to a local baseball field. 

So I need ideas!! They love baseball, and would really like to incorporate that into there photo shoot. I told them to bring baseball jerseys, gloves stuff like that. (if they have them). They also when the photos to be fun, a lot of laughing! They are a young couple. Any ideas are welcome.

Thanks


----------



## Jeff Colburn (May 20, 2010)

You could have one of them the batter, arguing with the other, who's the umpire. You could also have her holding the ball, and do a closeup of the ball and ring. That's about all I know about baseball.

I did an engagement shoot recently in Sedona, Arizona. I made sure to get several shots of the ring. I did a closeup of his hand holding hers, with the ring front and center. I also had them sit side by side, with her left hand on his shoulder, with the ring showing prominently. 

Have Fun,
Jeff


----------



## aliciaqw (May 20, 2010)

I did a Google image search of "baseball engagement photos" and found lots of cool stuff.  I like the ring on the ball shot, kissing on the mound (or embracing), shots in the dugout, etc.  How about one of her holding a baseball with the focus on the ring?  Incorporating sunflower seeds could be fun, too.  How about kissing UNDER the bleachers?  You could get pictures of them running the bases.  Hope that helps.  Sounds like a FUN session!


----------



## kelli_anne (May 20, 2010)

Thank you so much for the ideas. I looked at google images, there is some really great ideas! This is going to be a really fun photo shot. They want to do it at noon  
any helpful hint for lighting, so I dont have such hard shadows, I do use filler flash.


----------



## pbelarge (May 20, 2010)

How about her sliding into homeplate, with him making the "great catch"
or
visa versa


----------



## Derrel (May 20, 2010)

It might be a little bit cheesy and old, but there's always the old gimmick shot called "forced perspective", where one person stands 50-100 feet behind the other, and the person closest to the camera holds up his or her hand and the distant person looks like a tiny person being held in the palm of a gigantic person. As mentioned above, this could be a "great catch" photo, done with a type overlay. Using a baseball glove on the foreground person's hand, you could have either the man or the woman in the background be "the great catch". Maybe have the "fielder" positioned as the shortstop, and the tiny person be somewhere between the center field wall and 2nd base, distance wise. This is just sort of a gimmick shot for fun.


----------



## kelli_anne (May 20, 2010)

I love it derrel! Its added to the list. I have done this before when is was like 10 and was taking photography through 4-H. I thought it was the coolest thing ever!


----------



## kelli_anne (May 20, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> How about her sliding into homeplate, with him making the "great catch"
> or
> visa versa


 
Very creative. I will give it a try. It maybe kinda hard since it is only me and the couple. Should I just stage it?? Would that be easier?? What would you do?


----------



## Sbuxo (May 20, 2010)

Jeff Colburn said:


> You could have one of them the batter, arguing with the other, who's the umpire. You could also have her holding the ball, and do a closeup of the ball and ring. That's about all I know about baseball.
> 
> I did an engagement shoot recently in Sedona, Arizona. I made sure to get several shots of the ring. I did a closeup of his hand holding hers, with the ring front and center. I also had them sit side by side, with her left hand on his shoulder, with the ring showing prominently.
> 
> ...


I think the batter would be arguing with the pitcher


----------



## aliciaqw (May 20, 2010)

Sbuxo said:


> Jeff Colburn said:
> 
> 
> > You could have one of them the batter, arguing with the other, who's the umpire. You could also have her holding the ball, and do a closeup of the ball and ring. That's about all I know about baseball.
> ...


 
Batters and pitchers don't really argue with each other.  They might stare each other down or exchange a few choice words, but it's the umpire who will feel the fury of the batter if a bad call is made.


----------

